# How many days does the Employment Visa processing in UAE takes.



## Sonali_N

Hi,

I am new to this forum.

I am from India and my Husband has received an offer from a Oil and gas Company which is a LLC company. I have completed the Attestation of Certificates and Employer has started processing Visa on 7th May, 2012.

We have not received till date any Update on the Visa Process from the Employer.

How many days it requires for Employement Visa processing in UAE?

What are the rules on which Visa is received.

How can I see online status of the Visa.

I am worried and praying for all should go fine since this wait is increasing and we are loosing out patience.

Please help us with any Information.

Thank You.
Sonali...


----------



## ziokendo

Sonali_N said:


> Please help us with any Information.
> 
> Thank You.
> Sonali...


Hello, it wildly depends on the company and circumstances.

For me it took a couple of weeks starting from the day of sending them attested degree and such, to have a copy of the temporary employment permit (the one that you need to enter into the country when you land by plane and is valid 60 days), and then once arrived physically in Dubai, one week for the medical fitness test.

The day after the medical test I had my passport stamped with final employment visa.

For someone else it takes 2 or 3 months, I guess it depends both on the period of the year (demand, etc) and on the company PROs.


----------



## stamboy

Hi there,

I've read a few posts about how long the work visa process will take and it seems to range from anything from 2 weeks to a few months.

I noted somebody say it depends on your company (i.e. how efficient they are). Is there also a fast track service that companies can pay for? As when I used to work for a company a few years back we could get visa's issued the next day!

Secondly, any idea if it's a busy time of the year with regards to work visas?

Many thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## md000

Sonali_N said:


> I am new to this forum.


Welcome



Sonali_N said:


> I am from India and my Husband has received an offer from a Oil and gas Company which is a LLC company. I have completed the Attestation of Certificates and Employer has started processing Visa on 7th May, 2012.
> We have not received till date any Update on the Visa Process from the Employer.
> How many days it requires for Employement Visa processing in UAE?


It depends upon the employer and its PRO/processing officer. Our staff usually have a 2-3 day turnaround from document completion (on the employee side) to employment visa issuance. 

That said, I know our PRO/processing officer has sometimes sat on them for a few weeks, just because he didn't feel like going down there.



Sonali_N said:


> What are the rules on which Visa is received.


I don't understand the question.



Sonali_N said:


> How can I see online status of the Visa.
> I am worried and praying for all should go fine since this wait is increasing and we are loosing out patience.


You can't see it online.

If you lose patience this easily - 8 total days, then Dubai probably isn't the place for you. Patience is *vital* to your happiness here. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## imac

md000 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> -md000/Mike




Technically it's been 1 year and 8 days so if they still have not got the visa....


----------



## md000

imac said:


> Technically it's been 1 year and 8 days so if they still have not got the visa....


HAHAHAH Well, that's what I get for not reading closely.

-md000/Mike


----------

